
Mozilla and Free Speech - brandur
http://me.veekun.com/blog/2014/04/05/mozilla-and-free-speech/
======
muyuu
AFAIK the donation was 8 years ago, not 6.

Other than that I upvoted because of the seemingly honest account, and the
datapoint, but I disagree in several points. This was IMO what in modern times
we call a witch hunt, at full blast. He was pressured inside the company in
several ways, inquired at every opportunity in almost every meeting.

And I also believe that you are not in a position to claim that nobody from
the board pressured him to resign in anyway. I think it's likely that they
did, even if they didn't spell it out.

IMO firing him just worsened things for Mozilla a lot more than appointing
him. This is now an even much more divisive issue and it has reached out to
many, many more people.

